# POONA [Sandy Straits,Q] Sat/Sun 3-4 March 2007



## Dodge

Fishing and camping at Poona on the weekend 3-4 March based at Poona Palms Caravan Park http://www.poonapalms.com.au/

The manager Don has offered to make sites available at $8 per head per night, and $10 deposit on amenities key for akffers attending...mention you are a kayak fisherman when in contact with park to get that rate for your camp site...he also has a free BBQ on Sat nights

The licenced community hall also serves snack type meals and drinks after 6.30pm on Friday nights.

Gilbo/headman will bring his Cobb cookers and do a roast for those interested, cost $10 each, and after his costs are met, he will buy a lotto ticket with balance...if you want one list in your reply so he knows what to bring. [Gilbo roast for me]

This weekend is the March comp date also...tides at Poona Sat HW 9.24am approx, LW 3.40pm...full moon Sunday

I'll arrive Friday 2 arvo and leave Monday 5, and hope to see others and say g'day


----------



## YakAtak

I'm a maybe at this stage, should have a car organised in the next week, but finances and complications may get in the way.


----------



## Shoey

I could be a starter for this one. Will try to set those dates aside.


----------



## Fishing Man

what fish are commonly caught there?


----------



## YakAtak

Fishing Man said:


> what fish are commonly caught there?


Sandy straights produces a huge range of fish, some of which are, whiting, bream (pikey and yellow fin) flathead, golden trevally, mangrove jack, barra, several species of tuna, several species of mackerel, javelin fish (grunter), estuary cod, moses perch.... shall I continue? This is a true midway point for north and south Qld species, you name it, it's there just about.


----------



## YakAtak

I guestimate about 15hours Kraley, maybe a bit more.


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## YakAtak

Barra do live there, but I wouldn't say they are a common catch mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## fishinswing

I will be there and hopefully book a site today to get in early. Wouldn't miss it for anything. Hope to meet some more fellow AKFF members. It's a great weekend and can't wait.


----------



## Hobie-wan

Well i can safely say that i should be there, living just a quick 25 min drive from Poona i can't see it being a problem.


----------



## hairymick

I have just got my new roster and am bloody working that week end. Trying desperately to arange a couple of shift swaps.


----------



## Dodge

Here are starters for Poona to date after one week on forum

Definate
Dodge [+cobb roast]
headman [+ roast]
Fishinswing [+ roast]
Hobie-wan

Maybe and to be confirmed
meoldchina [+ roast]
YakAtak
Shoey
Yaker
Hairymick


----------



## boggeyman

Hi all 
i very interested in going. but will have to see if the $s are good at the time. will let you know in a 2weeks i will know if it yay or nay.


----------



## fishinswing

G'day,

I booked a spot at Poonapalms Caravan Park today for the kayak weekend. I will be arriving on Friday morning and will leave Monday afternoon. I spoke to Don and gave him a small brief of our forum and potential visitors. We are located within 100 metres of the waters edge so it will require a yak trolley or man power to reach the water's edge to launch. We are also located approx 70 metres to the amentities block. Don said there is plenty of room even for the ones that don't book but turn up anyway. Counting down the days already.


----------



## Dodge

fishinswing said:


> will require a yak trolley or man power to reach the water's edge to launch. D


I'll have a scupper cart to suit the Swings


----------



## fishinswing

Hey Dodge, Go the Swings !!!!


----------



## Shoey

Once again im going to be a 'no show'  . I had cleared that weekend with my wife and was all set to make the booking so as not to let anything else deter me from going. Last night we received an invitation to our friend's son's 18th birthday over that weekend so im now unable to attend the trip away.

Next trip gets the highest priority.

Have fun.


----------



## Crayman

Hey Dodge and AKFFers
I am surely keen for that weekend i may have to cut it short sunday(work monday) but what a weekend i amkeen for a paddle/fish all the time.
Regards Kris :twisted: 8)


----------



## noboat

I may just be able to talk the Mrs into this one. I will let you's know when I get the green light.


----------



## DougOut

would love to make the Poona trip
working on getting *out* of some other Poo just at present  
maybe a wisely chosen anniversary prezzie will do it (this monday)
jezzzuzzz :shock: better not forget, or it'll surely be, bye bye Poona
& hello --- MORE --- you know what


----------



## Dodge

meoldchina said:


> If possible could you put us down for 2 Cobb-roasts.


Good news Ross, I'll pass the word re the cobb to Gilbo for 2 on Sat night



> maybe a wisely chosen anniversary prezzie will do it (this monday


Good luck Doug every married bloke knows what you are going through :lol: will watch with interest and hope you make it mate


----------



## noboat

Got the green light from the Mrs, as long as nothing else comes up that is , but will know for sure that week. I will book through the park if it's all go.
At this stage it looks like it'll be the yak, me & Mrs the 7 year old daughter and dog, with the camper trailer in tow.
No roast as we'll BYO.

Ps: I'll bring the crab pot in hope of some muddies


----------



## Shoey

Just out of curiosity, what sort of time are we looking at from Brissy to Poona? Just found out the party is on Fiday night, so I may be able to shoot up Saturday early and head back early on Monday.

Im very keen to check out the Cobb in action, I have my mind set on one.


----------



## hairymick

Heya Gerard,



> Just out of curiosity, what sort of time are we looking at from Brissy to Poona? Just found out the party is on Fiday night, so I may be able to shoot up Saturday early and head back early on Monday


From the Northside? an easy 21/2 to 3 hours.


----------



## Dodge

Shoey said:


> Im very keen to check out the Cobb in action, I have my mind set on one.


Gerard I bought mine [a Premier] after one demo by Gilbo at Wivenhoe and since then have a cobb at least once a week at home.

Amazing you can pick them up and put them on the table if entertaining, and after the initial fiddling they just cook while you have a drink :wink:


----------



## Shoey

Thanks Richo, ive just been informed that the party is on the saturday so i am going to miss Poona. Any chance we could plan a days fshing somewhere before then and set the Cobb up while were're on the water? Ive got a couple of calm water spots in mind, or id love to check out one of the fresh water sites you've been fishing.


----------



## Dodge

Shoey said:


> . Any chance we could plan a days fshing somewhere before then and set the Cobb up while were're on the water? Ive got a couple of calm water spots in mind, or id love to check out one of the fresh water sites you've been fishing.


I'll have a yarn with Gilbo he's the cobb guru for a demo, and well get back to you


----------



## Shoey

Set the time and place and ill be there.


----------



## Dodge

With 3 weeks to go here are responses to date

Going
Dodge +roast
headman +roast
Fishinswing +roast
Hobie-wan
meoldchina and a mate +2 roasts
noboat and family
Crayman

Maybe
YakAtak
yaker
hairymick


----------



## DougOut

WOOHOO  ----- I'm out---,---therefore I'm in
yes, out of the poo and in the poona

what night/s will the cobb be fired up Dodge?
you say the park manager puts on a spread, sat.night

looking forward to meeting some of the forum guys
should be a good fun-weekend with the prospect of a few fillets to take home as well. (the more the merrier to help keep the peace) :wink:

cheers


----------



## Dodge

Have bad news in the Cobb roast department..ITS OFF as Gilbo is unable to make it now, and my Cobb skills aren't up to multiple cooking for numbers.

He is installing some equipment at his workshop and has received late notice it will be ready for removal from Brisbane on the Poona weekend and being a work issue has had to cancel from the fishing trip.

He is fairly stressed at missing the trip but not as much as his wife who could see a girls weekend coming up :lol:

Doug apparently the park puts on a sausage sizzle on Saturday nights but not sure to what extent so will be better to bring some tucker just in case[/quote]


----------



## Steveo

Hey Dodge, Theres a 95% chance i'll be there I'll know by wednesday. If I do come allong I will be there Early Saturday Morning Leaving Monday.


----------



## DougOut

> Have bad news in the Cobb roast department..ITS OFF as Gilbo is unable to make it


  Bugger  
unfortunate for "*all*" , Gilbo's wife included
the weekend will be such a huge success, I'm confident there'll be another (including Gilbo) in the not too distant future

any other master chefs out there, willing to step-up? 8) come-on 8) 
I presume there are electric barbies within the park

cheers
doug-out


----------



## fishinswing

Hi guys,

I haven't been online for over a week because we have moved into our new home and getting it organised. When I log on and see how this trip is going I discover the great cobb cook Headman has jumped ship. Sorry to hear Headman, hope to catch up with you on the next yak outing. That's an extra night of tucker that I must remember to take along. Glad to see new members going to the Poona trip, can't wait to meet you all.

Hey Dodge, looks like everything is going smoothly except the sad departure of Headman. Only a couple of weeks to go.  Now back online I will do what brings me pleasure, check out my favourite website. The AKFF forum.


----------



## Dodge

fishinswing said:


> That's an extra night of tucker that I must remember to take along.


John in the same boat and will knock up a stew or similar, as a reheat is easier when having a house warming beer with you to celebrate your move..best wishes to both of you in the new abode.

Gilbo is disappointed but had no choice with the gear being demounted by others in Brisbane on the selected weekend...he'll bounce back again on another trip for sure


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## DougOut

thought I'd scan/post this chart of the Poona waters
I've not previously fished these waters, but found an old chart that may be of interest to fellow Poona goers  
rather like the looks of that deep water shore-line across the channel
I make it to be 3.5 kt.miles from Poona Point @ approx. 50 degrees magnetic east
lat & lg (again approx) 152deg 58min 50sec & 25deg 40min
that mangrove island further south looks interesting as well (100deg E of P.P)
as mentioned, I've not fished here but I have cruised these waters and just a word of warning, 
that open channel can become *very ugly* when tide opposes wind, the tide runs "hard" through there, no place for a yak on a windly day
but given the right conditions, who knows what's over in those holes 8) 
*please note* the chart soundings are in fathoms
if anyone would like a larger file chart, send pm with your e-mail ad.

cheers 
doug-out


----------



## headman

Sorry about 3rd can not make it Moving machine into workshop Richo will fill you in .WORK comes first GILBO


----------



## fishinswing

G'day,

Does anyone know of some good areas/gps marks etc in the poona area to try and reduce the amount of paddling to more direct spots. I am hoping we can find schools of pelagics to throw a few spanyids at and get the drag systems working. It will still be a great weekend, just hope the weather is on our side. :wink:


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## fishinswing

Two weeks to go fellas.  Can't wait.


----------



## Dodge

fishinswing said:


> Two weeks to go fellas.


Actually John in two weeks from now its nearly over 

_Summary to this point of attending_

Dodge....Fishingswing....Hobie-wan....meoldchina & mate....noboat....Crayman....yaker....doug-out....Steveo....Hagar

_Maybe_

hairymick

Above was adjusted on 22.2.07


----------



## YakAtak

Well, I had hoped to still make this trip, but now have family committments that mean I have to be in brisbane that weekend, hope you guys have a great weekend. 8)


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> Well, I had hoped to still make this trip, but now have family committments that mean I have to be in brisbane that weekend, hope you guys have a great weekend. 8)


Disappointing not to see you Karl, but there will be other trips for sure, and all the best mate


----------



## Steveo

You can put me down as a defernet, booked a site today. I will be getting there early Saturday morning and going home Monday. Looking forward to meeting everyone.
see you all there


----------



## fishinswing

Glad that you can make it Steveo, you will certainly have a great time with the AKFF crew, they are a top bunch of blokes. Sorry to hear Karl can't make it. Looks like it will light on with the regular participants from previous camping trips to the freshwaters destinations. All in all, it will be a great weekend. I am trying to source some hotspots to visit. Got a few likely spots to try for big pelagics. One spot will require a good paddle from Poona to fish the hot spot. No idea the distance, haven't checked it against Google earth yet.

7 DAYS TO GO !!!    FOR ME ANYWAY.


----------



## Hagar

Gday, well next weekend is looking good for me,the area looks good and it is always great to check out new places .I was a bit worried to hear Headman say that work comes first,but heard a rumour today that it involves another of his toys not really work....work if you know what I mean.Dodge I havent booked but seems like there is stacks of room ,if all goes to plan I should roll in late Friday night..Cheers Gary


----------



## Dodge

Hagar said:


> I was a bit worried to hear Headman say that work comes first,but heard a rumour today that it involves another of his toys not really work...


Your are thinking of the race car Gary and that he's been getting ready for a Warwick meeting this weekend...no unfortunately it is work for Gilbo on the Poona w/e...good to hear your coming north mate and should be good, see you there


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## Dodge

yaker said:


> There's something in there for all of us... :?


Simple explanation Tony .....blue.....or...... MAROON... :wink:


----------



## DougOut

Go the "*Maroons*"


----------



## noboat

yaker said:


> Has anyone noticed that at this stage the NSW guys have taken 15 pages and 216 posts to arrange their Barlings Beach trip, but the Poona trip has been organised in 4 pages and 52 posts?
> 
> There's something in there for all of us... :?


Wow with a post count like that they will soon take top rankings from the Never Ending Story.


----------



## fishinswing

Just an enquiry !!!! :idea: 
Are most members taking a range of fishing gear from bream up to mackeral etc or just sticking to the light gear. I will be taking a range of gear to fish most situations depending on weather conditions if we can venture further afield. How about the rest of you ?


----------



## Dodge

fishinswing said:


> Are most members taking a range of fishing gear from bream up to mackeral etc or just sticking to the light gear.


John I'll only have 4lb and 6lb tackle and will be happy with that i think, and might throw in a small alvey and yabbie pump as extras in addition to lures and SPs


----------



## Steveo

fishinswing said:


> Just an enquiry !!!! :idea:
> Are most members taking a range of fishing gear from bream up to mackeral etc or just sticking to the light gear. I will be taking a range of gear to fish most situations depending on weather conditions if we can venture further afield. How about the rest of you ?


I think I'll put in a 2kg Spin stick for flicking sp's, 4kg over head for trolling HB's / SP's, and a 8Kg spin stick just in case there are some bigger surface fish around, I'm still undecided if to through in 10kg overhead to maybe float/troll a pillie or two around.


----------



## DougOut

think I'll take a range of gear
flick into the mangroves on high water
try heavier (mackeral) gear in the channels on the ebb
maybe take the cast net & and try a live bait or two, should be some good flatties around
 wont be long now guys, sharpen those hooks and pray for fair weather

what's the bet we'll give the March fishing comp boys a target or three :wink:


----------



## Hagar

GdayJohn,from memory you have a ute so why not bring the lot which is what I tend to do ,you just never know, I even thow in some hand lines to set if I pull up on a sand bar or the like.I thought I would put my 14ft surf rod in the front holder just for a photo ,if I get lost I could just raise a flag.
On a different topic, I see its clean up Australia Day on Sunday I usually go out with a group but my daughter says we can clean up wherever we are so what do you reckon take some extra bags and do our bit ?
cheers Gary


----------



## fishinswing

Love the comment Gary. Maybe we can find each other again if we get lost. It's a big water way though. I was taking a range of gear, even a alvey to fish of the bank when not paddling.

Also, the weather isn't looking good on the weatherzone website. Its raining at Poona now and into Friday. Just hope it clears up. We want great weather not raining all the time.

 3 days to go fellas.


----------



## noboat

Unable to make this one now because of car trouble :twisted: spewin
I'm going insane


----------



## fishinswing

Sorry to hear noboat about your no show due to car problems. Hope you can make the next trip with everybody.

I spoke to Don at Poona palms caravan park today and asked about the weather and fishing. He mentioned they have had a bit of rain over the last couple of weeks but was a beautiful day today. He mentioned the fishing has been a bit quiet due to windy weather. He did say two young blokes ventured up the creek and nailed a couple of barramundi. Good to hear. They are also nailing a few mangrove jacks as well. Reports sound promising.

 2 days to go fellas.  Can't wait.


----------



## Hagar

Hey John,hope you got your transport route sorted,you must have been a persisent little blighter as a child counting down to Christmas and Birthdays, bet you drove your olds nuts.Whats this I hear about a cyclone biulding, hpoe theres room for everyone in the Dodge Van.
Cheers Gary


----------



## Dodge

Hagar said:


> Whats this I hear about a cyclone biulding, hpoe theres room for everyone in the Dodge Van.


If that happens Gary it becomes the AKFF Cyclone Party :lol:

I'm close to ready, new tyres for the van, full tank of petrol, and bought the beer today to chill down :wink: but guess I might include a raincoat as well.

Despite the dodgey forecast I should arrive about lunchtime Friday, ready for a raincoat or sunscreen option...see you fellers


----------



## fishinswing

I will finalise my packing thursday night and still to rig some rods ready to save wasting time when I arrive. I will pitch the tent and get gear ready and hit the water. No stuffing around from this black duck. :wink: 
If I'm not online on thursday, see everybody on the Friday for some and the weekend for the rest of the crew. Hope the cyclone goes the other way and not annoy us for the weekend.

 hey Gary - 1 day to go.  
Hope you don't find me stranded on the road somewhere.

Bring on those big pelagics.


----------



## Hobie-wan

G'day guys, well while we are on the subject of changing fortunes I found out at about 4.30 this arvo that I will be going to perth for work for the weekend. So much for living within a stones throw of poona, I'll be on the other side of the bloody continent. Not Happy Jan!!!!!!


----------



## Dodge

Having a retired friend at Poona, I emailed her this morning to ask about the weather and also protection in the creek if it blows, and got this reply a while ago


> today there is not a breath of wind...the water is as flat as a tack, and yes, the creek is very sheltered, and very picturesque in places...not exactly white water stuff if you're looking for thrills though.


See you there tomorrow


----------



## WayneD

Where are all the reports guys. Was there no fish caught at all? Hard to believe.


----------



## Dodge

WayneD said:


> Where are all the reports guys. Was there no fish caught at all? Hard to believe.


Later tonight Wayne...only just home an hour ago, and cleanup and relax first :wink:


----------

